# FLUVAL FX5 Canister Filter - Noise



## johnb (20 Mar 2008)

Hi

My FLUVAL FX5 Canister Filter (two of them) now does anyone have any of these and if so are they noisy ?

I can put them in the stand or in the shed attached to the living room wall and simply run the pipework out there, just not sure of the noise these things are going to make (they are huge)

Regards

John B


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Mar 2008)

I've only seen one in action and it was pretty quiet. Was kept in a cabinet though


----------



## Westyggx (1 Aug 2011)

Anyone else had any experience with the FX5's? My tank is in my room and i had to turn it off last night due to a large humming noise!


----------



## Alastair (1 Aug 2011)

I run two of these in my living room on my 5ft and have no noise problems at all. I think there really quiet for the size of the filter. There not in the cabinets either


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (1 Aug 2011)

mine stands on a folded towel inside my cabinet to dampen the vibration a little, i can barely hear it now. it was much louder just standing on the cabinet.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Aug 2011)

Ill have to give that a go tomorrow then, going to cut the pipes down to the exact size needed too as theres a big loop in them at the mo. cheers for the responses.


----------



## cichlidfam (2 Aug 2011)

Mines also in the cabinet and you can hardly hear it, a mouses fart makes more noise hahahaha


----------



## Westyggx (2 Aug 2011)

cichlidfam said:
			
		

> Mines also in the cabinet and you can hardly hear it, a mouses fart makes more noise hahahaha



Lol clearly mine is not working like it should then as i cant sleep with it in my room had to turn it off over night. Going to give it a mega clean tonight and cut the pipes and see how that goes.


----------



## logi-cat (11 Aug 2011)

i sometime get a humming noise when i clean out my eheim 2213. To stop this i removed the end cap from the spray bar for a bit (to get all the air out) and out it back on. After that it's dead quiet. Maybe you can try that.


----------



## danmil3s (11 Aug 2011)

Mine makes a noise on start up give it a shake get the air out

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (11 Aug 2011)

Yeh i sorted it out now the hose was too long and was creating a loop and collecting air pockets.


----------

